# Wanted: 1960-61 Schwinn Continental 10 speed bicycle



## warrensibley (Mar 7, 2019)

Anyone have a 1960-61 Schwinn Continental 10 speed bicycle they would like to sell? Prefer blue, green or red, but interested in any color.


----------



## rrtbike (Mar 7, 2019)

Why a 60-61?


----------



## warrensibley (Mar 9, 2019)

These were the first two years of this Schwinn 10 speed, and the only two years with the Simplex seat-tube-mounted jockey shifter bar for the derailleur. They were also the only two years for a very unusual set of Schwinn decals that were highly detailed and brightly colored. Have you got one?


----------



## rrtbike (Mar 9, 2019)

No sir....sorry.
I have a 1973 with a XL frame.
(Would sell all or frame.)


----------



## juvela (Mar 10, 2019)

-----

Have a partial in radiant coppertone.

There is frame, fork, headset, rear mech, chain and a few small fittings.

Finish and transfers in excellent condition.

Do not recall size.  Am away from my bicycle materials this week.  If you wish additional information will be able to look at it next week.

-----


----------



## warrensibley (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. Please send me a picture of what you have, when you get a chance. I try to get them as complete as possible, but I will look at anything.


----------



## warrensibley (Mar 17, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Have a partial in radiant coppertone.
> 
> ...


----------



## warrensibley (Mar 17, 2019)

Just checking to see if you had a chance to look at what you have and send a picture.


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 19, 2019)

Saw this come online last night - https://www.ebay.com/itm/1960-Schwinn-Continental/323742450317


----------



## warrensibley (Mar 19, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> Saw this come online last night - https://www.ebay.com/itm/1960-Schwinn-Continental/323742450317



Thanks. Good restoration project with original frame, jockey shifter and chain ring still there.


----------



## rennfaron (Mar 19, 2019)

Unfortunately to return it to original condition it is missing the simplex derailleur and ideale 43 saddle. Those pieces could add a lot of additional cost to this. The simplex juy derailleur is not cheap, unless you have one on hand.


----------



## juvela (Mar 19, 2019)

warrensibley said:


> Just checking to see if you had a chance to look at what you have and send a picture.




-----

Just now got back in to wherest me velo materials abideth.

Will have a look-see and post within the next day or so.

Do not have digital camera, so if you wish to pursue will see if can get friend to make some peechas.  

Thanks for the reminder, had not forgotten.

-----


----------



## warrensibley (Mar 19, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> Unfortunately to return it to original condition it is missing the simplex derailleur and ideale 43 saddle. Those pieces could add a lot of additional cost to this. The simplex juy derailleur is not cheap, unless you have one on hand.




Thanks for your reply, and posting the bike.

Yes, unfortunately it would be expensive and difficult to find all the parts. I'm far from the world's expert on this bike, but based on a comparison with all-original bikes, the correct pedals are gone and the gooseneck is wrong. The headbadge paint is all gone, the rear brake cable and stops are gone, and the rims look incorrect (not knurled). The hubs are French Normandy, but I wonder if the freewheel cluster has been changed out, and I have never seen the correct cluster for sale. The paint is a bit rough. 

It's a good start for someone who just wants a non-original rider, or a long-term project for someone with money and years to search for parts, especially if the price comes down considerably.

If you see any others, please let me know.

Regards,

Warren


----------



## juvela (Mar 20, 2019)

-----

report on the example here -

size: 23" nominal (Schwinn measures C-T-T) ~21 1/2" C-T-
C.

frame

fork

headplate

headset

bottom bracket cups

drive chain

Juy Tour de France gear ensemble complete (rear mech, front mech, shift lever, shift cable, cable casing)

paint and transfers in excellent condition






-----


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 1, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-RARE-...de-Simplex-Shifters-bike-bicycle/133100198515


----------

